# Audison THESIS THX3 Passive crossover



## leonm12 (Feb 1, 2009)

Audison THESIS THX3 3-way Passive Crossover | eBay


for more information please send me private message


----------



## reker13 (Oct 26, 2007)

holy mother of pearl!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

This looks sexy!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## malice (Aug 29, 2008)

$1300 for a passive crossover is a little much.


----------



## leonm12 (Feb 1, 2009)

not for this kind of crossover.

in addition this crossover is not available any more since Audison stop producing the THESIS line speakers due to high production cost.

Audison THESIS THX3 3-way Passive Crossover | eBay


----------



## leonm12 (Feb 1, 2009)

Audison THESIS THX3 3-way Passive Crossover | eBay


----------



## Accordman (Jan 15, 2008)

they are being retooled and rereleased by audison atm


----------



## Nasty02M3 (Jun 5, 2011)

I've heard the same - Thesis speaker line up is being redesigned and will released again. Even the new low, low price of $1280 is still way out of line considering the last 2 that were posted were sub-$600.


----------



## leonm12 (Feb 1, 2009)

I am not sure if the new speakers will be the same quality as the old one.
if they will be called "THESIS" they will, otherwise they dont.

the crossover is still for sale

for the one who interested in more info and price better price please send me PM.

Audison THESIS THX3 3-way Passive Crossover | eBay


----------



## leonm12 (Feb 1, 2009)

still available
I can offer better price than in the ebay post

you can contact me for more info


----------

